# Howdy  :)



## CrazedChris (May 21, 2018)

I am a lurker, just getting brave enough to post.  I am 43, and recently discovered I like martial arts.  I originally signed up my 3 kids, ages 17m, 14f, and 8f, mostly to get them out of the house, but also for self defense.  I thought it looked fun and like a good workout ( I am very overweight), and after a couple free trial classes, I joined too.  We study kuoshu aiki jitsu.  

We are participating in a demo the first weekend of June, I am so nervous!  I still haven't found a decent fitting gi for my oldest daughter and I.  For now we wear black scrub pants and black shirts, sensei approved of course.  

I look forward to joining in more here.


----------



## lianxi (May 21, 2018)

Congratulations on signing up the kids and on your bravery for joining them! I can't think of a more fulfilling way to spend some hours together. It's OK to be nervous when you're new in class, especially when you're older - have fun with it. Over 30 yrs as a martial artist, but new here myself on MT - it's very supportive and educational here.


----------



## CrazedChris (May 21, 2018)

Thanks.   It is fun.    It doesn't help that I have terrible balance, am slightly clumsy, have the bad habit of giggling when I mess up, and the only adult female, .  There is 1 other adult, but he is 21...lol.


----------



## Brian King (May 21, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk and good luck with the demo.
Regards
Brian King


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 21, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (May 21, 2018)

welcome CrazedChris to MT i read your story and  i was amaze at you you go boy enrolling 3 of your kids and you enroll too and wow you guys are part of demo team thats great woop woop


----------



## Tames D (May 21, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your and your families input.


----------



## mrt2 (May 23, 2018)

CrazedChris said:


> I am a lurker, just getting brave enough to post.  I am 43, and recently discovered I like martial arts.  I originally signed up my 3 kids, ages 17m, 14f, and 8f, mostly to get them out of the house, but also for self defense.  I thought it looked fun and like a good workout ( I am very overweight), and after a couple free trial classes, I joined too.  We study kuoshu aiki jitsu.
> 
> We are participating in a demo the first weekend of June, I am so nervous!  I still haven't found a decent fitting gi for my oldest daughter and I.  For now we wear black scrub pants and black shirts, sensei approved of course.
> 
> I look forward to joining in more here.


Congratulations and welcome.  I am 52, turning 53 this summer, and started a Tae Kwon Do program 3 months ago. 

I don't know much about Kuoshu aiki jitsu, so I can't offer much commentary there.

As for finding a GI, at least here in the US, there are plenty of online martial arts stores where you should be able to find something that works for you.  My school requires students to wear GIs with their logo on it, so I pretty much have to buy my uniforms from them, but I did buy a spare pair of pants from an internet store.  All that said, it can be a challenge, and frankly, you might need to buy a large size, and get it altered for your height.  It is frustrating, but as far as I can tell, GIs seem not to account for heavy, short people.  The pants that came with my uniform seem to be sized for someone who is 6'4" or taller so I had to have my pants tailored so they don't drag along the floor.


----------



## Buka (May 23, 2018)

Welcome aboard, Chris.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (May 28, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Ryan_ (May 28, 2018)

welcome


----------



## busta (May 29, 2018)

Outstanding Ryan ! ,,,good luck on next weekend mate.


----------



## _Simon_ (May 30, 2018)

Welcome to MT Chris! Enjoy your time, some lovely folk here , and I hope your demo goes well! Stay relaxed, breathe, and just enjoy it


----------



## busta (May 30, 2018)

busta said:


> Outstanding Ryan ! ,,,good luck on next weekend mate.


Sorry i meant Chris !


----------



## CrazedChris (May 30, 2018)

No worries.


----------



## busta (May 30, 2018)

CrazedChris said:


> No worries.


look forward to hearing how the demo goes chris !


----------



## CrazedChris (May 31, 2018)

busta said:


> look forward to hearing how the demo goes chris !



Thanks, I am getting nervous.  Along with our group demo, the sensei told me he wants me to break a board with a spinning back kick, my absolute nemesis of kicks...lol.  My oldest daughter and I will also be demonstrating self defense moves, while my son does more complicated kicks and board breaks, he is a natural.


----------

